# Your Other Top 5 Furry Game Characters.



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

Just making this thread again because the other was necroed and it was interesting. I took the offer to make a new one. 
Same applies. 5 furry game characters you love the most. Anthro or feral.

Mine:
1. Felicia from Darkstalkers - Ultra sexy and agile.
2. Falco - Reminds me of a tough guy from New York
3. Kleers - They just look cool, but I don't know if they count.
4. Tails - He can fly. Why not?
5. Krystal (Assault) - I'm a sucker for British accents. Leave me alone.

Have at you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> 1. Felicia


gg bro.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking back at my post in the other thread, I'd say my list is mostly the same... Maybe I'd replace Sonic with Zoroark... Zoroark is by far my favorite Pokemon.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 20, 2012)

Midna from Legend of Zelda : Twilight Princess.






Q-Bee from Vampire Savior.






Tsuna from Otogi 2 Immortal Warriors.






Sly from Sly Cooper.






Carmelita from Sly Cooper.






Renamon from Digimon.  Oops that's 6.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2012)

I dunno if Midna would count as a furry. She seems more like an imp than any particular animal.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 20, 2012)

1. Falco Lombardi

2. Why would I need a "2"?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

Screw it. Don't care if she's a robot. Sorry Krystal. You're number 6.
<-- This girl on your left is my second favorite furry in gaming. Maddeningly OP buzzing little bitch. She always gets the best music too! :O



Rheumatism said:


> pics



Otogi... Is that that Xbox game where you can dash around in mid air like a boss!? I don't like that feudal style in games, but oh my fuck was that game awesome! And Rena wasn't featured in any games was she?



SirRob said:


> I dunno if Midna would count as a furry. She seems more like an imp than any particular animal.


Apparently, Midna does count as a furry. Why? No clue.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2012)

Nekki Basara
Nekki Basara
Nekki Basara
Nekki Basara
Nekki Basara


----------



## SirRob (Jul 20, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> And Rena wasn't featured in any games was she?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxgtnZB2vGM&t=48s

And probably more, there are a lot of Digimon games.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 20, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I dunno if Midna would count as a furry. She seems more like an imp than any particular animal.



Oh well.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 20, 2012)

What are my top 5?




Not a clue.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 20, 2012)

1. Tails from sonic. As the younger sibling I was always player 2.
2. Klonoa. Awesome games, awesome character, awesome soundtrack.
3. Specter from Ape Escape. Such a brilliant villain for a great game. 
4. Kimahri from Final Fantasy X. What a badass.
5. Spyro. The first three games were extraordinary but went downhill after that.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 20, 2012)

There are furry video game characters?!



I cant think of any anthro characters i like, the Kahjit and Argonians are about the only ones i know but a shame there isnt a more wolfy one.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 20, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> 4. Kimahri from Final Fantasy X. What a badass.


Rofl.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 20, 2012)

1. Bubblun
2. Bubblun
3. Bubblun
4. Bubblun
5. Bubblun


----------



## Namba (Jul 20, 2012)

Sly Cooper
Ratchet
Crash Bandicoot
Sonic the Hedgehog
Falco Lombardi


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 20, 2012)

Sonic
sonic
sonic
sonic 
and sonic.
Yeah, I know.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 20, 2012)

I would not qualify Spyro as a "furry" or "anthro", but Sly Cooper is definitely on my list.  Irrelevant question of whether or not he's wearing pants aside, he is just very well animated.  He's the only tailed character I've seen -- *ever* -- whose tail has its own independent animations.  Those little random tail twitches are just awesome attention to detail.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 20, 2012)

What the heck do I even play that has anthros? Well, that I can remember having played; I've forgotten about so many games. Guess I'll just pull stuff from recent MMOs and the like.

1. The Charr - Guild Wars
2. Tauren - World of Warcraft
3. Argonians - Elder Scrolls
4. Khajiit - Elder Scrolls
5. Ratchet - Ratchet & Clank (ranked last because it's been ages since I've touched this series.)


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 20, 2012)

3 people picked Falco...
I am definitely in the wrong crowd, because he is one of my least favorite characters. EVER. Screw that chaingrabbing bird and his lasers. I guess I'm a little biased because I absolutely hate birds, but still.
Oh, hatred for avian space pilots aside: (and in no particular order)

SLY COOPER
Ratchet
Rocket Raccoon
Wolf O'Donnell
Yoshi


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> 3 people picked Falco...
> I am definitely in the wrong crowd, because he is one of my least favorite characters. EVER. Screw that chaingrabbing bird and his lasers. I guess I'm a little biased because I absolutely hate birds, but still.
> Oh, hatred for avian space pilots aside: (and in no particular order)
> 
> ...



You had to bring it the fuck up. I was thinking Falco from Assault. Fuck chain grabbing and his damn dacus. But, wolf has absurd range.
*inb4 BRAWL IZ SLOW! MAYLAY IZ 4 REEL GAEMERZ!!!1*

EDIT: And Stratadrake, what about Fox's in Adventures? I remember his tail was always fluttering about when he was idol.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jul 20, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> I would not qualify Spyro as a "furry" or "anthro", but Sly Cooper is definitely on my list.  Irrelevant question of whether or not he's wearing pants aside, he is just very well animated.  He's the only tailed character I've seen -- *ever* -- whose tail has its own independent animations.  Those little random tail twitches are just awesome attention to detail.



Fox mccloud had independent tail movements in SF Adventures. Twitches. :3 I love that game


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 20, 2012)

Felicia
Argonians
Kajhiit, I think thats how you spell it
Wolf
and Renamon


----------



## Fernin (Jul 20, 2012)

@Rheumatism 

For including Tsuna, you've won the thread. Congrats. 8D

Now for my list...

Tsuna (Otogi 2)

Star Wolf (Fox is a chump)

Wolf Link (Yup.)

M'aiq the Liar of the Elder Scrolls. Particularly his handsome Skyrim incarnation.

Valkenhayn R. Hellsing of Blaz Blue, an elderly but awesome werewolf, and one of the only good things in or about the game aside from Tager.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2012)

Fernin said:


> (Fox is a chump)



He too scurred to tap dat blue vixen ass. :V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 20, 2012)

1. lucario
2. klonoa
3. krystal
4. renamon
5. kajiit


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 20, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> You had to bring it the fuck up. I was thinking Falco from Assault. Fuck chain grabbing and his damn dacus. But, wolf has absurd range.
> *inb4 BRAWL IZ SLOW! MAYLAY IZ 4 REEL GAEMERZ!!



Fun fact:  falco is the reason I stopped playing as Wolf online. Wolf's stupid weight class got me two-stocked against that frickin' bird. Dthrow'd from 0-death via dair twice in one match. >:I
I'll give Falco a fair chance when I play Assault though.



			
				Fernin;2986
Valkenhayn R. Hellsing of Blaz Blue said:
			
		

> *high five*
> Probably the most bad@$$ butler ever. Rachel was my main, so I always loved Valkenhayn.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2012)

mrfoxwily said:


> Fox mccloud had independent tail movements in SF Adventures. Twitches. :3 I love that game


I played it and beat it.  Ending was kinda downer, but maybe I should go back and play that one again sometime.  And the texturing jobs they did on Fox, Krystal and the mammoths?  THAT is how you make something look furry.  (It's a real shame almost nobody else uses that layering technique.  Once you've seen fur like that, painted fur textures just don't cut it anymore.)


----------



## Rheumatism (Jul 21, 2012)

Taokaka from Blazblue : Continuum Shift.   Can't believe I forget about her.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Taokaka from Blazblue : Continuum Shift.   Can't believe I forget about her.



That's where this girl comes from. I see her everywhere. And didn't know her name or anything. I was under the intention it was just some Internet artists made up girl.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jul 26, 2012)

Honestly, I would say:

Krystal (_Star Fox Assault_): From the first time I played as her in VS, I loved the character- who doesn't like a blue vixen?
Hunter (_Spyro the Drago__n_): Obviously, many say Spyro himself isn't anthro, but Hunter, a recurring character, is definitely anthro. Always thought he was cool.
Knuckles the Echidna (_Sonic 3_): I have no idea why, he's just an awesome character...
The Zoras (_The Legend of Zelda_): Some may argue that they're technically not animals, but close enough.

Sadly, I don't have a fifth...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 26, 2012)

Let's see: 
1. Spyro. (First 3 only though) Those are like some of my fav games ever I had to put him at the top. He's really cute and funny in the first since almost everyone jokes at his expense. Also "You gotta believe!!!" 
2. Sly Cooper. He's suave, he's a lil' mischievous, and his voice rocks that campy/badass combination. Also, great backstory.
3. Ratchet. (I played a lotta PS games can ya tell?) He'd be utterly boring if not for his voice actor's enthusiasm. He should be a one note guy, but I just can't get enough 
4. Blue Monkey from Ape escape 2. Once again, it all comes down to the VA. He plays this guy completely straight even though the game is as ludiciously comical as it gets. He's like a young Clint Eastwood...in a group that includes a evil popstar, a gay clown sumo wrestler, a mad scientist, and a uber macho wrestler with a cape. 
5. Ripper Roo from Crash Bandicoot series. It's the laugh and design.


----------



## Vega (Jul 26, 2012)

1. Khajiit 
2. Valkenhayn R Hellsing (Werewolf Form)
3. Rocket Raccoon (You've got a talking gun crazy Raccoon, what's not to love?) :3
4. Argonian


----------



## Campion1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jazz jackrabbit. A real shocker I know!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2012)

Campion1 said:


> Jazz jackrabbit. A real shocker I know!


I was reading up on that game recently, since I was looking up old games I played when I was young.  Apparently an actual furry was involved in Jazz Jackrabbit 2, who made a character and worked on the animation.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 26, 2012)

1. Rabbit!Link from LoZ:ALttP
2. Otenko from the Boktai series (he's a goddamn talking sunflower okay)
3. Wolf!Link from LoZ:TP
4. The Sleeping Walrus from LoZ:LA
5. The Bear Chef from LoZ:LA

I'm hurtin' for ideas here, can you tell?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2012)

That sleeping walrus was very charismatic, yes. I personally liked rabbit NPC #2.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 26, 2012)

Campion1 said:


> Jazz jackrabbit. A real shocker I know!


Shocker? Hardly. 

Jazz had _style_.


----------



## Caustic Fox (Aug 2, 2012)

1. Juliette (Fur Fighters)
2. Mei (Beyond Good and Evil)
3. Ratchet (Ratchet & Clank)
4. Khajiit race (TES series)
5. Felicia (Darkstalkers)


----------



## Almo (Aug 2, 2012)

1: Ratchet 
2: Sly
3: PaRappa (I never played the games, though)
4: Spyro
5: Sonic

The last two because of fun time with my family playing the games or watching them play the games, rather than particularly liking the characters themselves.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 2, 2012)

Probs
1. Fox McCloud
1. Miles Tails Prower
3. Red XIII
4. Sly Cooper
5. ???


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 3, 2012)

1. Wolf O'Donnel
2. Daxter
3. Sly Cooper
4. Wolf Link
5. Crash Bandicoot


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 3, 2012)

Earth Rio said:


> Honestly, I would say:
> 
> Krystal (_Star Fox Assault_): who doesn't like a blue vixen?





> blue vixen





> blue vixen





> *blue*



Krystal has always managed to weird me out. A blue fox just... Does not compute.

So... *raises hand*


----------



## CharlieRetriever (Aug 4, 2012)

1. Sly Cooper (Just the whole aura around this guy screams "COOLNESS" plus I love his tail animation which a couple other folks have hinted at before ^^)
2. Red XIII {Nanaki} (His noble nature and badass moves really made him stick in my mind, plus laughed so hard when he had to dress up as a soldier xD p.s. anyone who says he can't be included cause he's feral, being able to talk is a form of anthropomorphism)
3. Daxter (Love his design and he honestly made me laugh alot through the 3 games) 
4. Lynx from Chrono Cross (Was a cool antagonist, especially once you learn the WTF moment of his origins and the "swithawroo")
5. Lucario (Mostly just love his design)


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2012)

-Fox McCloud (Especially in Adventures, fuzz texture and twitchy ears/tail are irresistable)
-Mienfoo/Mienshao (They might count?)
-Tails 
-Sly Cooper
-Krystal (OUR ROYAL HIGHNESS)


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> -Fox McCloud (Especially in Adventures, fuzz texture and twitchy ears/tail are irresistable)



Really?  I always thought he looked kind of... stupid..


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Really?  I always thought he looked kind of... stupid..


Well, come to think of it I don't really like the proportions of characters in Star Fox. Is this what you're trying to say?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 4, 2012)

The proportions didn't bother me.  He just made a lot of strange faces.  I guess the facial features in the game just looked strange to me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> The proportions didn't bother me.  He just made a lot of strange faces.  I guess the facial features in the game just looked strange to me.



I never noticed. You talking in game, cutscenes, or both? I thought that was his best model. Much better than Assault. Ironically, everyone else looked better in Assault especially Krystal and Slippy. Strictly my opinion, though.


----------



## cman98 (Aug 5, 2012)

khajiits from elder scrolls, epecially maiq the liar!!!


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmm, well...

1- Sly Cooper (his design and animations were awsome)
2- Mog (Final Fantasy XIII - His soo cute and you can learn he's a little mischievous later in the game)
3- Fox McCloud (Has the team, has the girl, saves the galaxy, again)
4- Tail (his two tails swinging around, and he can fly)
5- Wolf Link (LoZ Twilight Princess - first Tf I have seen in a game, and looks more cool than when he is human)


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 5, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Blue Monkey from Ape escape 2. Once again, it all comes down to the VA. He plays this guy completely straight even though the game is as ludiciously comical as it gets. He's like a young Clint Eastwood...in a group that includes a evil popstar, a gay clown sumo wrestler, a mad scientist, and a uber macho wrestler with a cape.



God I loved Ape Escape 1 & 2. The second one was a bit more ludicrous when compared to the first one which was rather dark, but it still made for a good game.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Aug 5, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Resized for the sake of space. Click to enlarge.


Am I the only one who was staring at that butt longer then they needed?
That nice curved ass, mmm-mm!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2012)

WhiteSuburban said:


> Am I the only one who was staring at that butt longer then they needed?
> That nice curved ass, mmm-mm!


Renamon can be incredibly hot when not drawn in the style of the anime.


----------



## WhiteSuburban (Aug 5, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Renamon can be incredibly hot when not drawn in the style of the anime.


FA'ed it.
Man, she is hawt_-oh god what am I doing?_

I switched to General Audiance only and still those pictures are sexy. One of them was her nice, gloryful assNSFW that I kept scrolling back up to look.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone here ever play a kickass (but linear) DS Sega RPG called Sands of Destruction? Well, Ted has a gaming counterpart, Toppy I think his name was. Except rather than drinking beer and getting laid, he's an OP hunter with a deep ass voice.



Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Renamon can be incredibly hot when not drawn in the style of the anime.



I always thought I'd be trololo'd off this site for ever admitting that, myself. But it's true and I blame Mark Thompson. 

I believe the same can go for Krystal, personally. Though, I still adore her sleek design in Assault.


----------



## Tybis (Aug 5, 2012)

RR from UMvC3.
Zoning and high-pressure mixup and un-American accent oh my.

King from Cave Story.
I'm a minor character that gets himself killed in an uncinematic way but gives you a weapon as I die! Avenge me!

Bowser if he counts.
I'll stop you this time, Mario!
NOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHYYYYYYYY DO I NEVER LEARN?

That's all. I sort of hate everyone else.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2012)

My grape coloured Felyne on Monster Hunter has saved me from being eaten a couple of times so i think they are awesome if that counts.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, there's Ratchet from Ratchet & Clank; I especially liked his easygoing and not-taking-things-seriously sort of attitude from the first game (which was the only one I played, I must admit.)

Then o' course we have Wolf O' Donnel. Why Wolf and not Fox? Well, he's more badass IMO, he's a profiteer (fictional profiteers are almost universally more likeable than real ones) and he has an insane chameleon on his team. Plus he says "CAN'T LET YOU DO THAT STAR FOX."

Oh, and I musn't forget about Dingodile! Australian Pyromaniac Dingo Crocodile. Recipe for awesomeness, methinks.

If entire species of anthros count, I especially like the Argonians from TES. They have their own recipe for awesomeness: Water-Breathing Lizards w/ Feathers.


----------



## Conn1496 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hmmm... Let me see...

5. Dingodile. He's always been cool in my book, and as one of the greatest crazy flamethrower wielding hybrid anthros (...and my favourite in Crash Team Racing.), he deserves a spot on this list.
4. Bowser. Bowser, king of koopas is by far my favourite Mario character ever, and quite frankly, we don't see enough tyrannical spiky turtles. Bowser just rocks, especially in Mario Kart or Brawl.
3. Wolf O'Donnell. Hardy, cold, and just down-right deadly. Can't get much better than some Wolf O'Donnell, I tell ya (Not to mention he sets off pretty much everyone's gaydar, I mean, leather clothing, a grudging respect for a fellow pilot, and a masochistic best friend? Homo doesn't even begin to describe it.)
2. Aeon "Lizardman" Calcos. This guy is all levels of cool. Can't get much better than a crazy lizard man who hopes to take down a god with a cursed weapon. Not to mention he's just awesome looking, and one of my best fighters of all time.
1. Argonians. A whole race of anthro lizards... and they're playable!? *swoon* They're cool as hell, IMO, and I played them before I even knew I was a furry. I know there's a majority of lizards on my list, but I was holding off on saying characters from the same game, so most of my favs ended up being lizards, and Argonians sorta stole first place. Mainly due to you being able to customise them... I'm a sucker for customisation. 

Oh, and a prize has to go to Katt Monroe for being my favourite female anthro character. She didn't make the top 5, but that's because Wolf O'Donnell is cooler than a penguin in a freezer.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't have much of a top five... but I love the Star Fox crew, and Klonoa is freakin' awesome... though, he is a teensy bit naive... just a bit...


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 16, 2012)

TheWildLeon said:


> I don't have much of a top five... but I love the Star Fox crew, and Klonoa is freakin' awesome... though, he is a teensy bit naive... just a bit...


Klonoa was awesome! But I preferred Door to Phantomile to Lunatea's veil, it was just to Japanese if ya get what I mean.


----------



## TheWildLeon (Aug 16, 2012)

Was definately very Japanese... but Star Fox and Klonoa 2... those are actually what turned me towards furry and anthro stuff... Kinda funny really XD


----------



## ClutchTheWolf313 (Aug 22, 2012)

FIDGETFIDGETFIDGETFIDGETFIDGETFIDGETFIDGETFIDGETFIDGETFIDGETFIDGETFIDGET

Oh, and fidget..


----------

